# New Evoque Surprise



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys
This weekend my parents decided to surprise my sister with a new car in the form of a Range Rover Evoque. She'd been joking on for a while that Mum and Dad were going to buy her an Evoque to replace her Mazda 2.....so they did!

It arrived on Friday so I had a few hours in between pants weather on Saturday to give it a clean prior to her being surprised with it. We hatched a plan to give her the keys when we having a family dinner in our local restaurant. I'd pre parked it right outside the door and as we walked in she questioned how a white car could look so clean and how she'd love one just like that. Imagine her surprise when our 5 year old handed her the keys! Apologies for the limited pics:









Aly


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh and I've got a grey one coming in November


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Lucky sister!! I was lucky if I got to borrow my parent's car on my birthday!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great gesture, good to be putting finance to a practical use rather than see it dwindle over time with less than favourable interest rates. My step mother gave my sister money when she had cancer although it was too late for her to enjoy it.

Some people think they are going to take that money with them when they expire, or with a care home at £800-£1200 a week, celebrate that success together as a family, glad your sister enjoyed her RR.

John Tht.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a nice present. by the looks of the pics she was over the moon and rightly so. great job you done on the clean up


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice that she unknowingly spotted it on the way in - bet you couldn't keep your face straight!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Hope you both enjoy your new motors. That one certainly looks clean.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

How lucky is she, happy motoring matey.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome! I wish some one would surprise me with a gift like this :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice :thumb: had one as a hire car and loved it, would like one in metallic red just need to rob a bank first :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Wowsers... look nice and I also would do that for my kids if I could.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow congratulations to your sister. 

Why can't parents spend money on their kids like this. Better than the tax man getting it eventually. Plus they can see they joy and happiness it brings her.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do. As a parent, I'd love to be able to do that some day. As said above, it'd be a mere drop in the ocean compared to all the smiles, laughs and happiness I've had just because I'm lucky enough to be a dad. 

Truly fabulous gesture. 

Health to enjoy 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

What a fab surprise! Hope she enjoys it, you've got it looking great for her! 

Sad to see the green eyed monster appearing on DW though, it's normally such a pleasant place.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats some surprise! Hope she enjoys her new car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Keep this on topic instead of petty swipes please. Nothing useful or nice to say? Say nothing at all.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work mate, nice story too! It gives me a good feeling to know there are good news stories out there! It's not all doom and gloom


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great gesture. I don't understand what the harm in receiving a nice gift is if the parents wanted to offer it too them. It's not like she was begging them to buy her an evoque but they bought it as a gift. Surely if you inherit a lot of money and buy nice things is that kind of being spoon fed too?? No it isn't. One way or another the car or money later in life would be filtered down to OP and sister so why not the parents enjoy seeing them happy whilst there still here 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Keep this on topic please, it's of no concern to anyone if someone buys a car or receives it as a gift. I really dislike having to go through what should be a good thread and removing off topic comments or replies to an off topic comment.

Nice car :thumb: nice gesture, and I bet she's thrilled with it! I would be.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I think this is a brilliant gesture and really nice to see.

Shame the moderators have had to remove some unpleasant comments.

We would ALL give our children and loved ones gifts like this if we could!

Hope your sister enjoys the new car!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracking gesture from your folks, something I can relate to as my parents have just done the same for me, they have inherited 3 times in the last couple of years and wanted to buy me something nice, I went and bought the car then found out my parents went behind my back and paid for it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice job, thinking about one of these myself in the new year, can't decide between white or grey and you will both have one of each! My neighbour had a white one delivered a couple of years ago and asked me to prep it for him instead of the dealer. Loved all the details in the body.

He has just bought a black one and nowhere near as nice in my opinion.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

RICH2508 said:


> Nice job, thinking about one of these myself in the new year, can't decide between white or grey and you will both have one of each! My neighbour had a white one delivered a couple of years ago and asked me to prep it for him instead of the dealer. Loved all the details in the body.
> 
> He has just bought a black one and nowhere near as nice in my opinion.


The grey one should be here in early November according to LR. I've specced it slightly higher than my sisters and gone for a SE tech in Grey with a light leather interior. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, that's some gift!  Beautiful motor, wish I had parents like that!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If Land Rover say November probably be January.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bit late to the party but have to say she must be someone very special to be deserving of such a gift and a lovely RR as well. best of luck to the good lady.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazing gift..... shes a very lucky girl.


----------

